# ACL A. S. Aloe Co. Medical jars



## ACLbottles (Sep 5, 2013)

Has anyone seen jars like these before? They are from the A. S. Aloe Co., acl label. The glass has a surprising amount of bubbles in it for an acl. There are four jars, a Tongue Depressors jar, a Gauze jar, a Cotton jar, and an Applicators jar. The Gauze jar is the only one without a lid. I will also show a picture of the jar without a lid to show what the top looks like. Would these have any value? Does anyone know the age of these? Thanks.


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 5, 2013)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 6, 2013)

1959 or earlier, and how do I know this.

http://www.surveyantiques.com/aloeheartpage.htm


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 7, 2013)

I was pretty sure they were before 1959, they look older than that. Thanks, OsiaBoyce. Does anyone know a date or value?


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2013)

$10-25 each depending, with the glass tops maybe a bit more....

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Medical-Apothecary-Glass-Jars-A-S-Aloe-Co-Glasco-Chrome-GAUZE-BANDAGES-/261239743246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd31a230e&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-A-S-Aloe-Co-Glass-Gauze-Jar-Container-w-Lid-for-Doctors-Office-/380654882003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a0cc8cd3&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-MEDICAL-GLASS-JAR-DOCTOR-TONGUE-DEPRESSORS-/161098319596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25823546ec&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-MEDICAL-GLASS-JARS-DOCTOR-APPLICATORS-GAUZE-/161098319598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25823546ee&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Profex-Doctors-Apothecary-Jars-Set-of-3-Gauze-Cotton-Applicators-/121128663779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c33d4bae3&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Profex-Medical-Glass-Apothecary-Canister-Jars-COTTON-APPLICATORS-/290928562586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bcb1919a&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-VINTAGE-PROFEX-GRAFCO-MEDICAL-APOTHECARY-JARS-COTTON-GAUZE-BANDAGES-TONGUE-/330974865679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0fa3a90f&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------

